# CYCLONE COASTER 4th Annual - FREE - SWAP MEET - Sunday May 16th 2010 - SoCal



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 21, 2010)

Join CYCLONE COASTER for another FREE Swap Meet @ the PIKE bar & Grill - 1836 East 4th Street, Long Beach CA

SUNDAY May 9th 2010
Rain or Shine
7:00am - 10:30am

All the details are on the CYCLONE COASTER website - click the link below for all of our latest events -


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump...any way to make this a sticky?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2010)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Join CYCLONE COASTER for another FREE Swap Meet @ the PIKE bar & Grill - 1836 East 4th Street, Long Beach CA
> 
> *SUNDAY May 16th 2010
> Rain or Shine
> ...




*THE SWAPMEET IS on SUNDAY MAY 16th 2010*  --  Not Sunday May 9th 2010  --


----------

